# [A - Shattrath/Garrosh/Nozdormu] Familiäre Fungilde "Samsara" sucht Nachwuchs



## Ludwig85 (2. Januar 2016)

Du suchst eine PVE-orientierte Fungilde ohne Raidverpflichtung? Du bist kommunikativ und möchtest deine Mitspieler im TS näher kennenlernen, dich mit ihnen austauschen aber auch mal die Möglichkeit haben dem gildeninternen TS-Server fernzubleiben? Du möchtest die Komplexität von WOW mit seinen unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten in all seinen Variationen nicht alleine, sondern vielleicht mit uns gemeinsam erleben? Dann komme zu uns! 

Wir von „Samsara“ sind eine neue und im Aufbau befindliche Fungilde für Erfolgsjäger, Spaßaktivisten und Individualisten. Bei uns steht der Spaß im Mittelpunkt frei nach dem Motto: Alles kann, aber nichts muss. Wir sind stets auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern, die unsere vielfältigen Angebote ohne Stress und in geselliger Runde genießen möchten. Für uns zählt der Spieler und nicht seine Ausrüstung oder seine Schadenswerte. Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach mutigen Tanks, sozialen Heilern und ambitionierten Schadensausteilern. Wir raiden bisher gar nicht und wenn wir dies in naher Zukunft planen, dann sicherlich niemals im aktuellen Content. Gemeinsame Schlachtzüge in vergangenen Addons für Spaß, Haustiere, alte Sets und Erfolge stehen da schon eher auf dem Programm. Wer gerne twinkt oder questet, Erfolge oder Haustiere sammelt, Dungeons jedweder Art mit einer freundschaftlichen Gildengruppe absolvieren will und weder bei den Daylies noch bei den Weltenbossen oder Events anonym und alleine bleiben möchte, darf sich uns jederzeit gerne anschließen.

Samsara ist eine familiär geführte Gilde. In dem Sinne gehen die Gildenmitglieder freundschaftlich und kollegial miteinander um. Gemeinschaft, Respekt und Spielspaß stehen im Vordergrund. Da wir uns als soziale Gemeinschaft verstehen und aufeinander achtgeben, nehmen wir bei all unseren Aktivitäten auf das reale Leben unserer Gildenmitglieder Rücksicht. Wenn das Berufsleben unberechenbar ist, die Kinder während des Dungeons etwas wollen oder der Stau auf der Autobahn ein Hindernis darstellt, dann werden wir dies akzeptieren und die Aktivitäten müssen unterbrochen oder verschoben werden. Wir grenzen niemanden aus, nur weil er vielleicht weniger Schaden macht oder seine Klasse nicht perfekt beherrscht.

Willkommen sind engagierte Spieler/Innen ab 21 Jahre. Wir stellen uns dem demografischen Wandel innerhalb der Community und sind auch offen für deutlich ältere Spieler. Egal ob jung oder alt: Uns alle eint doch der Spaß am Spiel und der Wunsch nach Gemeinschaft.

Neueinsteiger und Rückkehrer dürfen sich uns ebenfalls anschließen. Für Hilfe und Fragen jedweder Art stehen die Mitglieder dieser Gilde jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung. Du passt zu uns, wenn für dich Raiden nicht alles ist und Du ein Interesse an allen möglichen Aktivitäten hast und diese auch gerne mit Gleichgesinnten teilen möchtest.

Egal ob Twinker oder Quester, spontaner Casual-Raider, engagierter Erfolgsjäger, leidenschaftlicher Haustierkämpfer, ruppiger PVPler oder sogar kreativer Rollenspieler: Jeder ist Willkommen! Hinterlasse hier dein battletag oder schreibe meine Nachtelfenjägerin Janeway ingame auf Shattrath an.
Auf unserer Gildenseite http://wowgilden.net/fungilde_samsara
kannst Du dich ausführlich über unsere Gilde und all unsere Aktivitäten rund um WOW ausführlich informieren. Hier besteht auch die Möglichkeit zu den Mitgliedern Kontakt aufzunehmen. Ihr könnt mich und meine Gildenräte auch jederzeit Ingame anschreiben oder mich im battletnet über Martin#22712 adden.


----------



## Ludwig85 (12. Januar 2016)

Da wir nun über eine feste Anzahl an Mitgliedern verfügen, haben sich bei uns regelmäßige Aktivitäten ergeben. Wir sind keine Gilde, die großen Wert auf Raiden legt und haben den Schwerpunkt eher auf den Spaß drumherum, den jeder Spieler in WOW haben kann. Wer also bei den täglichen und wöchentlichen Aufgaben nicht alleine spielen möchte, bei HCs/Dschungel und dergleichen nicht auf Randoms angewiesen sein will, darf sich uns gerne anschließen.
Jeden Donnerstag absolvieren wir den LFR als gemeinsame Gildengruppe. Am Schlachtzugsbrowser kommt ohnehin keiner vorbei. Manche brauchen die Tapferkeitspunkte, andere müssen die Ring-Quest machen. Das ganze ist random ja nur schwer zu ertragen, dann doch lieber mit einer eingespielten Gruppe und TS-Plauderei ;-) Wir haben auch feste Gruppen für mythische Dungeon und erarbeiten Erfolge zusammen.
Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach neuen Spielern egal welcher Klasse!


----------

